# Windows Media Player "No disc in drive (D:)



## GarinT (Sep 6, 2012)

I inserted my movie CD into DVD-Rom to watch movie on my Dell Latitude, Windows XP Professional laptop.

I opened Windows Media Player from Start menu. Windows Media Player opened successfully. I clicked on drop-down list to select the movie from my CD that I inserted into DVD-Rom.

It said "No disc in drive (D.

Help please!

Thank you!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Can you view the disc using Windows Explorer or My Computer? If not, the disc is faulty, or you have a DVD drive issue. Test using other types of discs.


----------

